# Firewall



## dglty (Dec 18, 2009)

I am re doing the firewall on my 1969 GTO. Can anyone tell me if it should match the body colour or did they come off the line in black?
Thanks


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

dglty said:


> I am re doing the firewall on my 1969 GTO. Can anyone tell me if it should match the body colour or did they come off the line in black?
> Thanks


Should be a 60 degree black (semi-gloss) Although the front of the can says satin its advertised as a semi-gloss.

This is what I used on my '70. Colors are the same for '69.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

+1 on the 60-degree black. That's what my 69 had also. 

Bear


----------



## dglty (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Black it is !

Dglty


----------

